# Using Farrow and Ball Estate Eggshell - tips



## RogerS (14 Dec 2011)

Quite a few people have commented here and elsewhere on the new formulation of Estate Eggshell. I thought that I would pass on here information that I have gained in talking to F&B Technical regarding the best way to apply this paint.

I have found that the new formulation of Estate Eggshell gets very gloopy in use. 

It is worth diluting it with a bit of water (2-5%) before using it.

Use two brushes...as the paint starts to dry and go gloopy on one of the brushes, stick it in a jam jar of water. Then swap over when the second brush starts to get gloopy.

Use synthetic bristles.

Complaints that it takes a long time to dry/go hard. Try and avoid applying the paint too thickly as the topmost few molecules go dry very quickly and this stops the water coming out of the paint layers underneath thus taking a long time to dry hard.

If painting in a centrally heated room, turn it off while painting!

Keep the paint at room temperature...ie warm.

If painting doors, paint any mouldings first. Then use a roller on the rails and then layoff with the brush onto the stiles.

Work fast.

Hope these tips might be of help to someone and save a bit of heartache.


----------



## Kalimna (14 Dec 2011)

Ive used F&B quite a bit in my house, and have been very happy with the results (excepting a deep red which I just couldnt get an even surface 'matt-ness' with). Ive only used it with a roller however - any idea how a roller might work with the new formulation?
We still have a couple of rooms to decorate, you see....

Cheers,
Adam


----------



## jasonB (14 Dec 2011)

Roger your title says emulsion but the text says eggshell. :? 

I assume you are talking eggshell as it mentions painting doors & mouldings.

J


----------



## gus3049 (14 Dec 2011)

I used to use F&B eggshell for spraying my kitchens. They didn't inform me they were changing to water based. made a right mess of my spraygun.

However, I never did succeed with the stuff and haven't use it since. Even after the big clean and mixed at 50% it wouldn't spray well and wouldn't dry properly. In fact after two years, I tried to tile a wall that had some overspray on it and the stuff just peeled off when I rubbed it with my fingers. Useless I reckon - bring back the ungreen mix..


----------



## RogerS (14 Dec 2011)

jasonB":2wy2xspq said:


> Roger your title says emulsion but the text says eggshell. :?
> 
> I assume you are talking eggshell as it mentions painting doors & mouldings.
> 
> J



Thanks, Jason..now corrected!


----------



## hanser (14 Dec 2011)

F&B Estate Eggshell has been my preferred paint finish for a number of years......and having finally exhausted 'supplies' of old formulation I was a little anxious as to how I'd find the new water based stuff. Have to say it's been fine - I've recently brushed/rolled through a 2.5L tin with no problem whatsoever. I've used bristle brushes and a 4 in roller. There is joy in being able to rinse out your brushes/roller under the tap at the end of the paint job. Dunno yet if its as hard wearing as the other stuff but it certainly looks ok.


----------

